# ABC Bullion



## Tyler Durden (19 April 2013)

They are located on Pitt St in Sydney - has anyone ever been, or bought from them online?

I went today again, to try to buy something over the counter. And again there was a long queue. I spent all my lunch hour in the queue and finally gave up and left. The queue was in the corridor, just outside their suite/office. I did manage to get close to the front of the queue, where I could peek into their office (there is frosting on the glass so not much visibility).

From what I could see, even if you make it inside, there is still a lot of waiting around, as I saw people inside just sitting there. My question is, and I apologise for my ignorance, why is there such a long wait? Don't you just go in, tell them what you want, pay for it, they retrieve it and give it to you?

Or is there some special process because it's gold/silver in there? Are there 100 super secure safes they have to go through?


----------



## Iggy_Pop (19 April 2013)

I cannot comment on ABC bullion, but I have bought PM from ainslies bullion in Brisbane. THe easiest seems to be set up an on line account and pay for it on line with cash transfer. Then the options are to pick up the PM or have it delivered. I have used both approaches and your experience was similar except I got to the front of the queue. With Ainslies you cannot just rock up and hand money over the counter, it seems like online purchases are required,for security and records of who paid what.


----------



## FlyingFox (19 April 2013)

Tyler Durden said:


> They are located on Pitt St in Sydney - has anyone ever been, or bought from them online?
> 
> I went today again, to try to buy something over the counter. And again there was a long queue. I spent all my lunch hour in the queue and finally gave up and left. The queue was in the corridor, just outside their suite/office. I did manage to get close to the front of the queue, where I could peek into their office (there is frosting on the glass so not much visibility).
> 
> ...




Don't know about ABC but I think most places will only serve one person/ two people at a time inside a secure room if you are dealing with any largish amount (~>$2500) that either you paid cash for or over the net. 

They need ID for purchases over 5 or 10K I don;t remember that they then scan etc and also get you to sign off on delivery forms etc. Ends up taking ~10-15 mins per customer.


----------



## Mr Z (20 April 2013)

As they say it is a little slow at the best of times BUT they are geared for a much smaller customer flow, it has been off the Richter scale with this correction.


----------

